# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Herald of Free Enterprise

## nautikos

Tο ατυχημα του *Herald of Free Enterprise* εγινε στις *6 Μαρτίου 1987*. Αναποδογύρισε 20 λεπτά μετά την αναχώρησή του από το _Ζεεμπρούγκε_, γεγονος που οφειλοταν σε εισρροη υδατων απο τη κακη στεγανοποιηση του πλωριου καταπελτη. Συνολικα *193 άνθρωποι* έχασαν τη ζωή τους σε ενα ναυαγιο που θεωρειται το χειρότερο ναυτικό ατύχημα της Βρετανίας σε περίοδο ειρήνης μετά τον Τιτανικό. Περισσοτερα εδω.

Επισης ενα πολυ καλο ντοκυμαντερ σχετικα με το ναυαγιο μπορειτε να το βρειτε συμπιεσμενο σε 4 τμηματα στα ακολουθα λινκ (πρεπει να τα κατεβασετε και τα 4 για να αποσυμπιεστει, περιπου 300 ΜΒ)
Part_1 Part_2 Part_3 Part_4

----------


## Ellinis

Το ναυάγιο του Herald of Free Enterprise σήμαινε και το τέλος των σινιάλων της Townsend Thoresen. Ήδη αγορασμένη από τη P&O τα σινιάλα και τα χαρακτηριστικά πορτοκαλί χρώματα των πλοίων της αντικαταστάθηκαν άμεσα με τα μπλε της P&O προκειμένου να μη θυμήζουν το ναυάγιο.

Παρακάτω μια φωτο από την ανέλκυση και ένα αρθρο από την παρολίγο απώλεια του πλοίου στο ταξίδι για το διαλυτήριο. Τελικά το εντόπισαν και το πήγαν στη Ταϊβάν. 
Και μια λεπτομέρεια, όταν ανελκύστηκε βρέθηκε μια Αιγυπτιακή εταιρεία που το ήθελε για να το επισκευάσει αλλά η P&O προτίμησε να το οδηγήσει στο διαλυτήριο προκειμένου να αποφύγει την παραιτέρω δημοσιότητα γύρω από το όνομα του.

herald of free ent.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mια ωραία φωτογραφία του τραγικού πλοίου δεμένο στο Ντόβερ το 1982.

Η τριπλέτα των "πλοίου του μέλλοντος" (όπως είχαν παρουσιαστεί τότε) δεν είχε την πορεία που περίμεναν, κυρίως λόγο του ατυχήματος του Herald...

----------

